# No Period but BFN. Any advice??



## mindybeam (Sep 5, 2012)

I usually have a 25 day cycle but its now day 42 but no sign of AF.  I've had period like pains but no AF.  Ive tested a few times but its BFN.  I feel in complete limbo and just dont know what to do.  

For the past few days ive been POAS to see if im ovulating, in case i just missed a period last month and so if I had then i would be ovulating around about now but no smiley face. So i feel that the egg shop has now shut and i must be menopausal but surely 40 is a little young to go through the menopause.

Do I just wait in the hope AF would come and i never thought i'd actually WANT to get AF but being in limbo land is just horrible.  If i was pregnant then I would be 6 weeks tomorrow and so I'd think that this would show on HPT but no.

Any ladies got any advice?  Do i go to the dr or would he think im wasting his time just cos my period is late.  We're not yet decided on which clinic to use for ICSI so i'm not yet taking any medication or had any tx.  Now i think i've left it too late.

Any advice or thoughts gratefully received.  thanks


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi mindybeam, 
have you been under some.stress just recently.. the only reason i ask is my periods.used.to go anything up to 6 weeks without AF showing 
And that was usually when i was stressed to the max.  

unfortunately, i havent any answers for you. but my heart goes out to you, its very unnerving 

bighugs

xxxxxx


----------



## mindybeam (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi jdm. I was a bit stressed last month just with the pressures of work so yes you could be right and it could be stress related.  Hopefully next month I'll be back to normal next month. Thanks for your help x


----------



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

I would like to say that happened to me when I was pregnant with my son who is now 11. I had about 20 BFN and I thought nothing of it and when it was time for me to go get a physical the dr. checked me and then ordered a ultrasound and I was already six months pregnant and he said the reason why the test never pick up on hcg is because I drank a lot of water and the hcg is my urine was always diluted. Oh and by the way I had no pregnancy symptoms at all. I hope this helps.


----------



## mindybeam (Sep 5, 2012)

hi zskp thanks for your reply, this is very encouraging! i do drink lots of water so fingers crossed.  gosh what a lovely shock for you at 6months!  i have no pregnancy symptoms either so i'll just have to wait and see.  thanks again x


----------



## mindybeam (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi just an update.  AF finally came 12 weeks after my last one.  Arrived on Halloween so that seemed appropriate.  I've also just recovered from heavy cold and a tummy bug and i think it was this lurking illness that threw off my cycle but once I felt well again then AF returned.  I've also invested in a clear blue fertility monitor so im giving that a go this month and fingers crossed.  thanks for all your advice xx


----------



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

Well don't give up keep trying because me and my husband have been trying now for 7yrs now and only one positive test which I ended up having a miscarriage so I know it can happen. The Dr's kept telling me ivf was our only hope because of my tuba reversal and his low sperm count but it did happen naturally that one time and we are still trying now. So it will happen if you need someone to talk to message me.


----------

